# 1 or 2 aquaclear 70 for 55 gallon



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aqua Clear Filtration*

Hello 9...

A 55 G tank needs no more than a water turnover rate 6 times the volume of the tank or 330 gph (gallons per hour). I use two AC 50s in my 55s and that gives me a gallons per hour turnover of 400, that's a little extra. Follow a sound tank management routine by removing and replacing half the tank water every week and the water will be stable and safe for fish and plants.

I don't use the filter media that comes with the Hagen AC filters. I use only a polyfiber medium and do my weekly water changes.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## 987456321 (Feb 28, 2012)

so, only use one of the AC 70's
siphon water out once every week (just like in my other tank)
i use re-usable bags, and put in activated carbon that i bought from my LFS in my filter (ac also) for my 20 gallon, do you recommend i don't use carbon?
and instead of a sponge use filter floss


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You don't have to change 50% of your tank water every week unless you have a lot of waste or dose fertilizers heavily via EI. Replacing half your tank water unless you have to is potentially awful advice depending upon the livestock you plan to keep.

Carbon isn't necessary in a planted tank and can absorb some nutrients necessary for plant growth. I'd only use carbon if I needed to clean things up after medicating.

Using two AC70s will be fine, as the flow is easily adjustable.

Sponge & filter floss is a great way to go.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aqua Clear Filtration*



987456321 said:


> so, only use one of the AC 70's
> siphon water out once every week (just like in my other tank)
> i use re-usable bags, and put in activated carbon that i bought from my LFS in my filter (ac also) for my 20 gallon, do you recommend i don't use carbon?
> and instead of a sponge use filter floss


Hello again 9...

Using a single AC 70 really isn't enough filtration turnover, only 300 gallons per hour. But, it will work if you'll commit to changing out half the tank water every week, no slacking!

Large, weekly water changes replace carbon medium. It's not wrong to use it, but the water changes take it's place, so save our money.

A polyfiber is better than the three different media that comes with the Hagen filter. HBH makes a good product. I use it in place of the three and just do my weekly water changes. Makes things much easier and less expensive for me and the fish and plants have a stable environment.

Just one old, waterkeeper's opinion.

B


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Use 2 in opposing diagonal corners to create a whirlpool:

X | | | |
| | | | X

Helps with flow, as opposed to aiming them directly at eachother. Alternative you could do

X X | | |
| | | | |


----------



## 987456321 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for all the advice.
i usually do a 25% water change, weekly.
i will most likely use both ac70's in the following pattern

X>|||||
|||||<X

or

XX|||
||||||

depending on the amount of room i have, and if they will fit in with the look i want for my tank.
would this be a bad setup for the filters?

X|||X
||||||

i was thinking they would push the water to the front glass, down, and back to the filter.

finally, i will use the rest of the carbon i have (quite a bit, as it was on sale, so i bought a large amount) in the re-usable bag i have for it in one filter...
and i will use sponge and filterfloss (poly threads) along with, and after that, and exclusively in one of the filters as soon as the tank get's set up (most likely getting water in it next week, or the week after).

anyone else have any other ideas, thoughts, or POV's?

thanks again for the discussions, i love how active this forum is


----------

